
Apple announces new version of OS X rebranded macOS Sierra - nimeshneema
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/13/11923468/macos-sierra-at-wwdc16-announcement-photos
======
tantalor
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b9/MacOS_origina...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b9/MacOS_original_logo.svg)

